#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-07
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant en johanvd
<leoquant> hallo johanvd en StefandeVries ツ
<StefandeVries> Hmm, lijkt erop dat er net een netsplit geweest is :P
<Snicksie> yup
<StefandeVries> Vervelend.
<StefandeVries> De hand van m'n vader begint te genezen.
<zippo^> ok
<zippo^> :S
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-08
<RawChid> Mensen, ik ga vanmiddag vliegen. Keep up the good work in here!
<leoquant> RawChid, heel veel plezier en bedankt voor alle werk binnen mwamzo!
<RawChid> Thnx
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<Idroy_> ey oh
<leoquant> hey
<Idroy_> hmmmm, "idroy" is nu 10 weken niet ingelogd, hoe kan ik hem laten releasen eigenlijk ^^
<Idroy_> hey, leoquant, hoe is het?
<leoquant> gaat ツ
<Idroy_> oh... moet nog een extra week wachten blijkt... naja dan doe ik dat maar, waarschijnlijk springt ie ergens in deze week op 11 weken :P
<tiempjuuh> ha leoquant, ha Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hoe is het
<tiempjuuh> al een idee voor de pangolin?
<Idroy_> hoe bedoel je?
<tiempjuuh> hoe je dat logo gaat maken
<tiempjuuh> hm, mijn internetslot gaat over 5 minuten in
<Idroy_> Moet ik dat doen dan? Ubuntu heeft vast wel wat lui in dienst om dat te laten maken. ;)
<tiempjuuh> sja, je kunt altijd helpen :P ;)
<Idroy_> Volgens mij hebben ze al iets https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hCgRpsHspvM/TrVGThY-qVI/AAAAAAAAGlI/7tInupn9eh4/s300/uds-p-pangolin-sign.jpg
<tiempjuuh> pfff, pa vond dat ik na 8 uur maar geen internet mocht hebben...
<tiempjuuh> het lijkt wel anime :P
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen internet vliegt er uit
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> cya
<leoquant> StefandeVries, hallo
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hoe is het met uw vader?
<leoquant> (hand)
<StefandeVries> Aan de beterende hand ;)
<StefandeVries> Middelvinger is weer breukvrij, maar natuurlijk nog lang niet op volle sterkte
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-09
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_
<Idroy_> hey Ronnie
<StefandeVries> :)
<Ronnie> weet jij wat er deze maand binnen het artwork team allemaal gebeurt is? ik moet de maandelijkse voortgang bijwerken
<Idroy_> hmmmmm... das een goeie vraag
<Idroy_> ik zal wel even kijken
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-team zou in het topic een verwijzing naar de voortgangs(verslag)wiki kunnen krijgen al reminder en link naar de juiste wikipage
<Idroy_> logo voor de stichting heb ik ingestuurd, we hebben nu een mailingslist, logo voor dat vertaalteam die ze niet wilden hebben :P, en dat beter samenwerking (die flowchart) tussen het artwork team en het webteam (wat nu nog niet helemaal lekker loopt)
<Idroy_> en... we zijn bezig met een mascotte... dat project is ook van start gegaan...
<Idroy_> dat is het wel zo´n beetje denk ik
<Ronnie> oke, ziet er compleet uit, ik zet het op de wiki
<Idroy_> :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_: is dit het nieuwe logo: https://launchpad.net/~sounl ?
<Ronnie> ik dacht dat rob snelders zei dat er nog een nieuwe logo was gemaakt...
<Idroy_> ja en nee... ze wilde iets hollandser iets hebben, en die heb ik gemaakt en gestuurd, thomas vond hem iig wel goed (dacht ik), maar hij wilde het even met ze overleggen welek het gaat worden
<Ronnie> staat die andere ook ergens online>
<Idroy_> ja, volgens mij wel, ik zal de U1 link wel even sturen :)
<Idroy_> http://ubuntuone.com/5gf71jSWh0cCDtP9Rt0TUm
<Ronnie> zou je deze ook op de wiki kunnen uploaden, zodat de link altijd blijft bestaan?\
<Idroy_> welke wiki pagina?
<Ronnie> we kunnen hier een verzameling aanleggen van alle team logo's
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Teams/
<Idroy_> hmmm, ja is wel een goed idee
<Idroy_> mocht er ooit iets aan die links verandert worden dan kunnen ze in ieder geval daar weer op zoeken
<Idroy_> bij mij zegt ie overigens dat de pagina niet bestaat
<Ronnie> ja, die mag je zelf aanmaken ;)
<Idroy_> lol
<Ronnie> ;)
<Idroy_> naja, ik ga er zo wel even mee bezig
<Ronnie> prima, de link staat al in de voortgang van de teams
<Idroy_> ok
<Idroy_> ik maak zometeen de pagina wel, ik ben nu even druk. daarna pleur ik ook meteen even alle logo´s erop.
<Ronnie> dat zou helemaal luxe zijn als alle logo's er op komen staan
<Ronnie> doe gerust rustig aan
<Idroy_> ik denk niet dat ik het vandaag helemaal af ga krijgen (mss ook wel)... ik heb er wel even bij gezet dat het een work in progress is
<Idroy_> wat me ook wel een goed idee lijkt is de datum erbij te zetten wanneer ze ingezet zijn...die heb ik nu natuurlijk niet (sommige zijn te lang geleden, en ik houd dat niet bij)
<Idroy_> hoeft niet heel precies ofzo (dag verschil), maar dat je wel een idee krijgt wanneer we wat hebben gedaan
<Idroy_> qua logo´s
<Ronnie> Idroy_: we kunnen het ook vanaf nu de datums bijhouden, kun je vandaag, of morgen voor 19:00 het stichting logo online zetten. de rest maakt me niet zo uit.
<Idroy_> ja, ik heb nu het logo van de stichting erop staan
<Idroy_> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Teams
<Idroy_> ik heb alleen het ubuntu-nl artwork team logo niet op de pc staan...
<Idroy_> nog 5 en alles staat erop wat we verandert hebben
<Idroy_> :)
<Ronnie> he spammert ;), krijg nu al 20 mails van die pagina ;)
<Idroy_> XD
<Ronnie> ga trouwens rustig door, niets van aantrekken...
<Idroy_> zo... volgens mij staan nu alle teams erop met aangepaste logo´s
<Idroy_> enige die we nog moeten is dus het ¨nieuws¨ team en de vertalers... voor het ¨nieuws¨ team heb ik al wat gemaakt... alleen is daar nog alleen een 64x64 logo van
<Idroy_> hmmm
<Idroy_> weird
<Idroy_> oh
<Idroy_> die heb ik al wel gemaakt
<Idroy_> naja, die zet ik dan ook nog wel op die wiki-pagina, als dooitze weer online is ofzo (of ik stuur hem een mailtje) dan stuur ik hem dat 14x14 logootje ook nog wel even
<Idroy_> blijkbaar heeft hij die nog niet op launchpad gezet... naja maakt niet uit... komt goed :)
<Idroy_> ook nog even een link gezet onder de afgeronde projecten
<Idroy_> naar die pagina die ik net gemaakt heb :)
<Ronnie> Idroy_, die van het nieuwsteam heb ik nog nooit gezien. ziet er echt super uit
<Idroy_> dankje :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; ??
<Ronnie> goed dat we nu een pagina hebben met alle logo's van de teams
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: ??
<Idroy_> Ronnie, inderdaad nu staat het allemaal in een lijstje
<MrChrisDruif> Over dat nieuwsteam
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: Idroy_ heeft er een leuk logo voor gemaakt
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Logos/Teams#Ubuntu%20Nederland%20Nieuws
<MrChrisDruif> Heeft iemand ooit naar de officiele iconen van Ubuntu gekeken?
<Idroy_> MrChrisDruif, hoe bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm, weet ff zo gauw niet meer de link...zal ff zoeken voor jullie
<Idroy_> ok
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: bedoel je deze? http://design.canonical.com/brand/8.%20Pictograms.pdf
<MrChrisDruif> Ja die, plus nog een hele boel. Had ze ooit eens ergens gevonden
<Ronnie> bedoel je de emoticons
<Ronnie> http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/ubuntu-emoticons/
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; nee, de pictogrammen
<Ronnie> hmm, die ken ik niet. ben benieuwd
<MrChrisDruif> Die link die je zelf stuurde, alleen zijn er nog een heel aantal meer
<Ronnie> kan ze helaas niet vinden.  mocht je ze nog ooit tegen komen, dan meld het even :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; http://design.canonical.com/brand/Pictograms/
<MrChrisDruif> Alle soorten die je maar wil =P
<Ronnie> zo, dat is snel :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, had ze net gevonden
<Ronnie> zo, die staan er bij: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Links
<Ronnie> zozo, 106 MB
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; is een sub van deze: Canonical Design > Canonical Design blog.
<Ronnie> zien er goed uit die iconen
<Idroy_> yep, mag ook wel voor een proffesioneel bedrijf :)
<Idroy_> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy_> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-10
<StefandeVries> Ey oh, Idroy_ :)
<Idroy_> Ey oh, StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> allo allo
<Idroy_> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi Idroy_
<Idroy_> brb, ik verander even van pc :P
<Idroy_> ben ik weer :)
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-11
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ping
<Guest12466> hallo
<StefandeVries> Guest12466, ikke: je vraag kan in #ubuntu-nl beantwoord worden ;)
<Guest12466> mijn nummerpad werkt niet meer
<Guest12466> op mijn laptop
<erkan^> num lock aangezet?
<Guest12466> ja  ik draai een 11.10 gnome shell
<Guest12466> antwoord aub
<commandoline> Zijn er wat mensen die willen helpen met een JFL test? Ik ben nu nl. de allerlaatste dingetjes er aan het uithalen. Zo ja, dan: ##PyTest en ##PyTest-klas, en klikken op http://86.81.49.65/ .
<hannie> commandoline, weet je dat ik je juist die vraag wilde stellen
<hannie> of je testers nodig hebt
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> nou, je weet het nu :P
<hannie> dus, wat wil je dat ik doe?
<commandoline> /join ##PyTest
<commandoline> /join ##PyTest-klas
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/ openen
<hannie> ok
<RobinJ> iek! ik heb per ongeluk `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a` gestart an de terminal! veilig om ctrl+c te doen?
<commandoline> geen idee, maar zo lang is die wizard niet en bij mij werken de defaults
<commandoline> (ik heb 'm een tijdje geleden een keer uitgevoerd)
<RobinJ> nja heb het al gekillt >.<
<commandoline> volgens mij kan het niet veel kwaad, zeker niet bij die eerste paar dingetjes waar 'ie om vraagt
<erkan^> RawChid, ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-12
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen
<tiempjuuh> dag StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping
<leoquant> hoi allen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ?
<StefandeVries> Je was gisteren weg voor ik kon antwoorden.
<leoquant> ja dat klopt
<leoquant> ff de pm openen
<StefandeVries> <porthose> openteacher is officially in Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openteacher :)
<Ronnie> super!
<StefandeVries> Mooie prestatie van CasW, commandoline en lordnoid. :)
<Ronnie> inderdaad D
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: De inlogcodes van de communityserver zijn er, en ik ben een plan  aan het maken om verschillende applicaties er op te laten draaien. Ik had begrepen dat jij mwanzobot graag op de community server hebt draaien?
<tiempjuuh> Gaaf
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: ja, daarvoor moet Python op de server geïnstalleerd zijn.
<Ronnie> kun je een lijst maken wat er voor nodig is. dependencies + versienummers
<StefandeVries> Is goed.
<Ronnie> en een korte beschijving hoe te installeren
<StefandeVries> Mag dat ook morgen?
<Ronnie> python staat er al standaard op
<StefandeVries> Oké
<Ronnie> het hoeft zeker niet vandaag ;)
<Ronnie> het heeft geen haast
<StefandeVries> Mooi, dan kan ik de team reports gaan vertalen ;)
<Ronnie> oh dat is ook belangrijk :D
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: waar komen de vertaalde teamreports te staan?
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, de internationale wiki, voor de reapproval
<StefandeVries> Hier; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/TeamReports
<StefandeVries> XChat crasht, brb
<StefandeVries> Er ging iets behoorlijk mis hier
<StefandeVries> Ronnie, ping!
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: let vooral op de volgende 3 items:
<Ronnie> Keep it simple and short - single sentences are best.
<Ronnie> Try  to summarize your work and not be over-detailed - we don't need to know  specifics, just a summary of the kind of work involved
<Ronnie> Where possible, include relevant links.
<Ronnie> Vooral te veel detail is niet handig. probeer de belangrijkste punten van die maand  op te sommen. bekijk deze pagina eens voor voorbeelden: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/September2011
<StefandeVries> Ik heb alle vereisten al doorgenomen. Ik denk dat het me - gezien mijn tweetaligheid - wel zal lukken :)
<Ronnie> Helemaal super!
<StefandeVries> Wat ik echter niet zeker weet is wat ik met deze instructie moet:
<StefandeVries> Now, edit the Team Reports Template. You need to add a subsection for your team under the appropriate section. Then, add a line that looks like the following:
<StefandeVries> <<Include(YOURTEAM/TeamReports/10/MONTH)>>
<StefandeVries> Uit dit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo
<StefandeVries> Die 10 in de URL, dat draait om het jaar, toch?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ja, ik heb de hele standaard opzet al gedaan
<Ronnie> we worden bij de volgende overzicht van teams al meegenenmen
<Ronnie> er zijn 2 dingen die we elke maand moeten doen
<StefandeVries> Ik hoef alleen maar de 11/<maand> pagina's aan te maken en dan de current te veranderen?
<Ronnie> een nieuwe pagina aanmaken met /11/<Maandnaam>
<Ronnie> en inderdaad de current veranderen
<Ronnie> thats all
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<Ronnie> lekker eenvoudig :D
<StefandeVries> Er hangt nogal wat vanaf voor ubuntu nl, dus ik wilde even zeker weten dat ik het goed zou doen.
<StefandeVries> Hallo, Thomas_de_Graaff
<StefandeVries> leoquant heeft me benaderd om de team reports te vertalen, en dat ga ik nu doen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ze hoeven niet allemaal vertaald, alleen wat van belang is voor de internationale community.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De belangrijkste punten dus.
<StefandeVries> In ieder geval alle reports van 2011, zei leoquant
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<leoquant_> idd :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie gaf aan dat het ging om de belangrijkste punten in de vergadering.
<StefandeVries> Daarover heb ik al met hem overlegd.
<StefandeVries> Kernachtig, kort, bondig, maar wel duidelijk en met een zekere drive achter de zinnen.
<StefandeVries> Moet lukken :)
<Ronnie> Belangrijke dingen voor int zijn bijv: evenementen, IRL meetings, Ubuntu Hours, Jams, oprichting van nieuwe teams
<leoquant_> continuiteit laten zien, samengaand met een georginiseerde indruk, via verslaglegging.
<leoquant_> a
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Top dat je dit oppakt StefandeVries :)
<leoquant_> het verkorte verslag van de openbare raad heeft StefandeVries
<Thomas_de_Graaff> welke openbare raad?
<leoquant_> ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet niet wat je bedoel met een verkort verslag van de openbare raad?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De voortgangsverslagen oid?
<leoquant_> de afgelopen raad van 10 nov. met het stuk van Ronnie over intern. verslaglegging
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, de notulen dus?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant_> zodat StefandeVries niet het hele verslag/notulen hoeft door te lezen
<leoquant_> idd
<StefandeVries> Alle kernpunten die ik nodig heb om aan de slag te kunnen
<leoquant_> dank je StefandeVries
<leoquant_> ik ga door met spraakherkenning/teksten lezen....:/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, is de toegang tot de community server al gelukt?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi. :)
<StefandeVries> Moet ik ook alle voortgangsrapporten van de subteams vertalen?
<StefandeVries> Dus in het maandelijkse verslag alles van het Documentatieteam, forumteam etc bijvoegen?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik ben al bezig met een lijst maken wat we allemaal nodig hebben om de applicaties te draaien
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: StefandeVries gaat morgen aan de slag om een lijst met dependencies en een uitlog voor het installeren te maken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed, zal ik apache oppakken voor drupal?
<StefandeVries> Want dan komt in het maandelijkste report te staan dat, bijvoorbeeld, het documentatieteam extra labels gemaakt om artikelen beter te sorteren, en dat lijkt me niet echt relevant.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik denk dat een belangrijke keuze is welke db we gaan gebruiken. postgres of mysql
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ken alleen mysql. Maar ik neem aan dat beide bruikbaar zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> LAMP is wel een beetje een standaard volgens mij.
<Ronnie> postgres is wat robuster, maar niet alle software kan er mee overweg
<Ronnie> django en drupal en smf kunnen met beide overweg volgens mij
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal eens kijken, maar ik verwacht geen problemen voor Drupal.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel moet dan de bestaande Drupal database van Mysql naar postgres gemigreerd worden.
<StefandeVries> I'll hold :)
<Ronnie> johanvd, SWAT: welke database wordt er op de main server gebruikt? mysql of postgres?
<johanvd> mysql
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: dan lijkt het me handig om ookl voor mysql te gaan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Drupal 6 supports PostgreSQL 7.1 or higher
<Ronnie> in ubuntu zit 8.4
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd. dan beter MySQL gebruiken.
<Ronnie> maar voor als we de database naar live overzetten, dan is het beter om deze gelijk te houden. MySQL it is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Zal ik een LAMP stack op de server zetten dan?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: prima
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: doe je dat via tasksel?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, daar heb ik slechte ervaringen mee. Liever los.
<Ronnie> oke, prima
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ken je byobu?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb eens lamp via tasksel gedaan, toen kreeg ik een niet werkende lamp stach.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De naam wel, maar het kwartje valt niet.
<Ronnie> start maar eens
<johanvd> byobu heerst
<Ronnie> johanvd: idd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie een balk onder aan de terminal?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat doet het?
<johanvd> je kan meerdere "vensters" openen binnen 1 terminal
<Ronnie> via byobu kun je procesen starten buiten je eigen ssh sessie. dus als je verbinding plotseling verbroken worden gaat het process gewoon doot
<Ronnie> door*
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ah.. screen dus. :) Ik gebruik screen al tijden.
<johanvd> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Byobu
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja het is een eenvoudige wrapper om screen heen
<StefandeVries> Mensen?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ja
<StefandeVries> Zie mijn vraag hierboven.
<StefandeVries> Ik zit een beetje in dubio
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Moet ik ook alle voortgangsrapporten van de subteams vertalen?
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Dus in het maandelijkse verslag alles van het Documentatieteam, forumteam etc bijvoegen?
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Want dan komt in het maandelijkste report te staan dat, bijvoorbeeld, het documentatieteam extra labels gemaakt om artikelen beter te sorteren, en dat lijkt me niet echt relevant.
<Ronnie> nee, ik zou alleen de belangrijke dingen vertalen. Dus de teams standaard niet meenemen tenzei ze grote belangrijke dingen hebben doorgevoerd
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld wanneer het vertaal team 100% van de pakketten heeft vertaald
<Ronnie> dat is de moeite waard om te vermelden
<Ronnie> of zodra we een nieuwe website hebben, zodra het nieuwe thema af is
<StefandeVries> Mja, dan blijft er voor sommige maanden - ahum - nogal weinig progress over
<Ronnie> dat soort dignen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, heb je hier al naar gekeken? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/TeamReports Daar moeten de rapporten terecht komen.
<Ronnie> je kunt als team ook niet elke maand belangrijke dingen doen. Het gaat er vooral om, dat wat we doen, goed gedocumenteerd wordt
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, al lang gezien, ben ik nu ook mee bezig..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Die links stond namelijk niet in de notulen zag ik, vandaar de check. ;)
<StefandeVries> Januari 2011 heeft eigenlijk in het teken gestaan van de grote forumschoonmaak.
<StefandeVries> Voor de rest, veel kleine wijzigingen en een paar ideeën
<Ronnie> de grote schoonmaak is de moeite waard om te vertellen
<StefandeVries> En de daadwerkelijke aanvang van Mwanzo.
<Ronnie> De Nederlandstalige Ubuntu-handleiding is uitgekomen en wordt nu gepromoot. <== belangrijk
<StefandeVries> Had ik inderdaad al op de lijst gezet :)
<Ronnie> start van mwanzo is ook zeker belangrijk
<StefandeVries> Januari: handleiding, forumschoonmaak, mwanzo.
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: lijkt me prima lijst voor januari
<StefandeVries> Our Translation Team has released a translated version of the Ubuntu Manual, which will be promoted throughout the Dutch community. Lijkt me een goede
<Ronnie> +1
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: wat wordt de locatie waar je drupal installeert?  /srv/website/  of /var/www/drupal/ of ... ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> /var/www denk ik. Het lijkt me het best om de voorvoegsels die op de main server worden gebruikt in de domeinnaam als map te gebruiken?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> www.ubuntu-nl.org op mainserver -> communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/www
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: mijn voorkeur heeft /srv/<voorvoegsel>
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ook prima. :)
<Ronnie> www.ubuntu-nl.org op mainserver -> communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/www => prima
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Trouwens, ik bedenk me nu dat we zowieso nog een schijf moeten aanmaken voor het www gedeelte.
<StefandeVries> Nou, January 2011:
<StefandeVries> = Ubuntu NL =
<StefandeVries> = Team Report for January 2011 =
<StefandeVries>  * Our Translation Team has released a translated version of the Ubuntu Manual, which will be promoted throughout the Dutch community.
<StefandeVries>  * The Forum Team has been busy with a major clean-up. Almost 6000 inactive accounts have been deleted to increase free space and overall forum performance.
<StefandeVries>  * Ubuntu NL Mwanzo has initiated the first 2 workshops.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nu eten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Smakelijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik bedoel dus een logisch volume voor de online content. Er is nu een logisch volume van 4GB waar alles op staat.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: wat zijn de voordelen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat de server niet vastloopt als onverhoopt het www gedeelte vol raakt oid.
<Ronnie> ah zo, lijkt me een slim plan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En we hebben 50 GB, dus kunnen we daar best gebruik van maken. ;)
<Ronnie> zeker. hoe zie je dat we 50GB hebben?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> vgs
<Ronnie> ah
<johanvd> houdt die ook rekening met evt. quota?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee, er zijn nog geen quota ingesteld.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daarvoor moet je eerst fstab aanpassen volgens mij.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Quota lijkt me trouwens niet de eerste prioriteit. Dat wordt denk ik pas van belang als we niet beheerders directe toegang gaan geven.
<johanvd> ik bedoel ook meer een maximum vanuit de hoster, maar als je zo'n grote LVM volume aan kan maken zal dat wel geen probleem zijn
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: als je dan toch bezig bent maak dat ook een aparte /tmp
<johanvd> en een aparte /var
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, maar dat is wel andere koek. Dat op een live systeem doen heb ik een keer gedaan, maar is niet handig. (moet je in single user gaan e.d.) Maar wellicht kan dat via de console van de virtuele machine.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moet ik dus eerst uitzoeken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, het lijkt me goed om ook alle beheerders toegang tot de xen console te geven.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nu heb ik alleen nog toegang tot die console.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: lijk me ook. in princiepe moeten alle hoofd beheerders dezelfde rechten hebben
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan stuur ik een geëncrypte sleutel naar je op.
<Ronnie> ik heb er verder geen ervaring mee, dus ik zal er niets in gaan wijzigen, maar mocht het ooit het geval zijn dat er wat moet gebeuren en jij een tijd niet aanwezig bent is het handig om meerdere beheerders daarvoor te ehbben
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Even kijken of ik een public key van Rob kan vinden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De console is heel eenvoudig voor rebooten e.d.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (xen console)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: waarom zit rob niet in de admin groep eigenlijk?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Welke admin groep?
<Ronnie> /etc/groups/ en /etc/shadow/
<Ronnie> zonder die laatste / ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> huh? moet ik even nakijken, ik heb 'm toch echt toegevoegd.
<Ronnie> alleen aan adm niet admin
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Bij mij staat hij er toch echt bij hoor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zitten we op dezelfde server? ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie je wel dus..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, heb jij de laatste commit gedaan van etckeeper?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja, ik moest even een pakket installeren
<Ronnie> python-pip voor later python pakketten te installeren
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Right. Maar Rob is dus wel lid van adm toch?
<Ronnie> adm wel, maar dat geeft volgens mij geen sudo rechten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ook van admin.. kijk maar eens: cat /etc/group
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: mijn fout. ik zat in de diff van /etc/group-  te kijken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Met dit commando? sudo bzr diff -r 9 --diff-options --side-by-side
<Ronnie> sudo bzr diff -r 8..
<Ronnie> ik vind die side-by-side niet zo geweldig
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik moet zeggen dat ik niet weet wat group- precies is..
<Ronnie> backup denk ik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe kan je met google zoiets vinden... Niet volgens mij..
<Ronnie> moeilijk
<johanvd> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107280
<StefandeVries> De Januari 2011-pagina is opgeslagen.
<StefandeVries> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/TeamReports/11/January#preview
<johanvd> zoeken op '/etc/group' in combinatie met "dash" ipv -
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. johanvd. :)
<StefandeVries> Ik ga, lesboeken kopen.
<StefandeVries> Tot later, en bekijk de pagina even ter goedkeuring :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, je gaf aan dat je commit 10 had gedaan om een pakket te installeren. Ik zie dat alleen niet terug in de log dat er ook daadwerkelijk een pakket geïnstalleerd is. Heb je dat al wel gedaan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of is dat buiten apt om gedaan?
<Ronnie> geinstalleerd met het commando: sudo apt-get install python-pip
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan zou die eigenlijk in de logs terug te zien moeten zijn..
<Ronnie> hmm vreemd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Weet iemand een klein pakketje zonder deps om even te testen of apt-get door etckeeper wordt bijgehouden?
<commandoline> dat geldt volgens mij voor 'hello'
<Thomas_de_Graaff> commandoline, thx. Ik had inmiddels lynx al geprobeerd.
<commandoline> ok :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, het is idd. vreemd. Bij installatie van lynx om te testen werd het gewoon gelogd door etckeeper.
<Ronnie> zal ik nog een pakket installeren om eens te testen?
<Ronnie> kan de gebruiker die het commando uitvoert nog verschil maken
<Ronnie> commandoline: ik had begrepen dat jij graag JFL op de communityserver heb staan, klopt dit?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, zou niet moeten. Installaties doe je als root als het goed is.
<commandoline> Ronnie: ik wil het eerst nog wat meer testen, maar daarna graag :)
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: klopt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar Ronnie, test maar eens. bijvoorbeeld hello pakketje.
<Ronnie> commandoline: prima. kun je tegen die tijd een lijst met dependencies en INSTALL file leveren?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: done
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hmmm.. er wordt weer niet gelogd.
<Ronnie> vreemd
<commandoline> Ronnie: heb ik wel, alleen dan met de naam README
<Ronnie> commandoline: prima, kan ik die nu alvast eens doorlezen?
<commandoline> ja, momentje
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: waar staat de log?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> sudo bzr log
<commandoline> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jfl-developers/justforlearning/Development/view/head:/README
<Thomas_de_Graaff> in /etc
<commandoline> kortweg: beheersrechten voor poort 7nogwat flashpolicy, tornado en een proxy o.i.d. zodat 'ie op een normaal webadres draait.
<commandoline> oh, en launchpadlib
<Ronnie> commandoline: nog een minimale versie van launchpadlib?
<commandoline> hmm, goede vraag...
<commandoline> geen idee, ik heb altijd gewoon de nieuwste via pip geinstalleerd.
<commandoline> welke Ubuntu draaien jullie?
<commandoline> ik kan wel ff testen in een VM
<Ronnie> ik zit voor de verkiezing app te twijfelen tussen 1.6.0 (repo) en 1.9.9 (pip)
<Ronnie> we draaien 10.04.3
<commandoline> ok, dan test ik wel even met de repo-versies van tornado en launchpadlib in Lucid
<Ronnie> dat zou fijn zijn
<commandoline> nou heb ik er eindelijk nog eens wat aan dat ik van vrijwel iedere ubuntu-versie sinds hardy een VM heb :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, heb je hello geïnstalleerd? Want ik zie het pakket niet.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: net weer gedeinstaleerd
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: weer geinstalleerd nu
<commandoline> hmm, tornado zit daar niet in de repo's.
<commandoline> die maar wel via pip, dan?
<Ronnie> ja, dan tornado via pip
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, maak jij gebruik van jabber?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja
<Thomas_de_Graaff> jabber: joey@kitenet.net
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is de ontwikkelaar van etckeeper
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien kan je eens vragen hoe het kan?
<Ronnie> moment, mijn scherm bevriest half ofzo
<Ronnie> ik kan alleen nog maar typen :(
<commandoline> ok, de lucid launchpadlib werkt gewoon
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoi Ronnie, ik heb zelf even een jabber account aangemaakt.
<commandoline> (13:59:33) commandoline: ok, de lucid launchpadlib werkt gewoon
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: oke, heb je al contact met joey@kitenet.net ?
<Ronnie> commandoline: goed om te weten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nog geen respons.
<Ronnie> ik vraag wel aan de launchpad developers of de repo versie nog goed te gebruiken is of dat we beter de pip versie kunnen installeren
<commandoline> ok
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, heb jij een jabber msg ontvangen van mij?
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: nope
<JFL> Les gestart
<JFL> marten-de-vries: dit is een testje van de JFL webapplicatie
<JFL> marten-de-vries: het werkt :)
<commandoline> en andersom ook?
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> :(
<commandoline> de bot neemt geen risico qua beveiliging :P
 * dklsjflkdjf is commandoline
<JFL> marten-de-vries: a
<JFL> Les gestopt
<commandoline> test
<JFL> Les gestart
<commandoline> ho, nu pas: test
<JFL> Les gestart
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> ah, ik heb het :)
<JFL> Les gestart
<commandoline> ok, test!
<commandoline> het werkt :D
<commandoline> VRAAG: dit werkt ook?
<JFL> marten-de-vries: nog wat testen...
<JFL> Les gestopt
<StefandeVries> Hehhoi
<StefandeVries> Heeft al iemand kunnen kijken naar de januariopzet?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, leoquant, Ronnie?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ziet er wat mij betreft goed uit, maar ik ben geen taalkundige
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: alleen de 2 titels zijn niet nodig. alleen de opsomming
<Ronnie> omdat de pagina geinclude wordt op andere pagina's
<StefandeVries> Ah ja. Klopt :)
<StefandeVries> Heb de titels weggehaald
<Ronnie> prima
<Ronnie> enig idee waarom deze niet op https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam/TeamReports/#Previous%20Reports verschijnt?
<StefandeVries> Nee, de broncode klopt.
<Ronnie> dan zal het wel caching zijn
<StefandeVries> Zelfs met Ctrl-F5 werkt het niet.
<StefandeVries> Wat stom
<Ronnie> server side caching, zou morgen weer fresh moeten zijn denk ik
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij heb ik het opgelost :)
<StefandeVries> Probeer het nog eens.
<Ronnie> klopt, wat was het prob?
<StefandeVries> Slash aan het einde van de 11
<Ronnie> oh :D
<JanC> Jane Silber, de CEO van Canonical, spreekt momenteel in #ubuntu-classroom over haar carrière in de technologie-industrie en zo
<JanC> (organisatie van ubuntu-women, voor geïnteresseerden)
<StefandeVries> In de maand februari is er maar weinig gebeurd, alleen mwanzo heeft wat 'échts' gedaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110210/VoortgangTeams
<JanC> vragen in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<hannie> JanC, bedankt voor de meding
<hannie> *l
<JanC> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/12/%23ubuntu-classroom.html voor logs
<JanC> ik denk dat die elk uur geüpdate worden
<hannie> Merci, JanC
<JanC> hannie: wat je miste tot net voor je in het kanaal kwam: http://paste.ubuntu.com/736338/
<hannie> Ik ga kijken
<StefandeVries> Februari 2011 is vertaald en op de wiki gezet.
<StefandeVries> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110310/VoortgangTeams  Zit hier iets bij dat we zouden moeten vermelden?
<JanC> die sessie met Jane is overigens in het kader van de "Ubuntu Women Career Days", waarbij vrouwen uitleggen hoe technologie en open source hun carrière beïnvloed heeft
<hannie> JanC, eigenlijk vind ik het niet nodig dat er onderscheid wordt gemaakt tussen m/v
<hannie> Het gaat erom wat je doet, niet wat je bent
<JanC> hannie: op zich zou dat niet nodig moeten zijn idd., maar in veel (vooral Westerse) landen leeft de perceptie dat informatica-beroepen voor mannen zijn, en dat vrouwen er niet altijd even welkom zijn
<JanC> ze ("ubuntu women") doen het dus vooral om ook positieve voorbeelden te geen
<JanC> het gaat dus zeker niet om het bevoordelen of benadelen van wie dan ook  ;)
<JanC> anders gezegd: als slechts 1% van de rolmodellen een vrouw is zijn deze heel wat lastiger te vinden voor jongeren, en dus heeft het nut hen ook te tonen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik denk van niet
<StefandeVries> leoquant, de maand april heeft net zo weinig echte voortgang, en van mei en juni zijn er geen voortgangsrapporten
<leoquant> dan is dat gewoon zo, dus geen vertalingen lijkt me
<leoquant> wat jij?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben bezig met Juli nu
<StefandeVries> juli*
<leoquant> had ik je ook al gevraagd voor een overall review van de reapproval page op "taalkundig" gebied?
<leoquant> tzt
 * leoquant denkt van wel
<leoquant> : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat had je me al eens laten zien.
<StefandeVries> tzt kijk ik ernaar, nu nog niet
<leoquant> ja dat komt later/ooit
<leoquant> men are more likely to apply for jobs that they know they are not fully qualified for LOL
<leoquant> trouwens bedankt StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Het is minder werk dan ikd acht
<StefandeVries> September was een lekker productieve maand :D
<StefandeVries> Is er iemand die kan verklaren waarom er in het voortgangsrapport van het promotieteam van juli vermeld staat dat er in mei conferenties zijn bijgewoond, en install parties zijn gehouden? :D
<StefandeVries> :S*
<trijntje> heeft iemand hier ervaring met het zelf hosten van een torrent tracker? Ik kan er op internet weinig over vinden in combinatie met ubuntu
<trijntje> oeps, verkeerd kanaal
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-11-13
<StefandeVries> G'morning.
<leoquant> morning
<StefandeVries> leoquant, misschien iets om te luisteren, wie weet vind je het mooi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGr9XW7usdc&feature=related :)
<leoquant> momentje
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zeer delicaat/muzikaal gespeeld
<tiempjuuh> oh, dag StefandeVries, leoquant
<leoquant> hallo tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ik vond het prachtig :)
<StefandeVries> Als het goed is, kan ik die over twee weken uitvoeren
<leoquant> prettige muziek StefandeVries, maar technisch niet moeilijk imho
<leoquant> komt echt op muzikaliteit aan en "touch"
<leoquant> wat jij?
<StefandeVries> Op een piano die niet goed is afgesteld qua toetsterugval kan je die kleine tremolo's/trillers vergeten
<leoquant> in deze uitvoering werd het stuk nooit saai en musac
<leoquant> StefandeVries, idd
<StefandeVries> L'orologio degli Dei, ook van de hand van Allevi, is technisch een stuk lastiger.
<leoquant> hij spelde op een bosendorfer
<leoquant> e
<StefandeVries> Ja, en je ziet dat zodra hij op een Steinway speelt, hij de lage noten consequent te hard aanslaat. Zo gewend is hij aan Bösendorfer
<leoquant> ja, hij gaf de piano/vleugel een klopje van goedkeuring
<StefandeVries> Al komen de stukken op een Bösendorfer wel beter tot hun recht, die 'zingt' meer
<leoquant> leuk te zien
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Passioneel :)
<StefandeVries> Je hebt mij nog nooit orgel zien spelen lol
<leoquant> nee :P
<StefandeVries> Ik kruip altijd half in de toetsen als ik speel :P
<StefandeVries> (niet dat het helpt. :P)
<leoquant> hmm met zo'n "gebrokenek
<leoquant> houding?
<leoquant> n
<StefandeVries> Bij piano meer dan bij orgel, omdat anders de voeten verschuiven.
<leoquant> hoe heet die gast van seamstraat ook al weer
<StefandeVries> Maar als ik me niet één voel met het stuk en het instrument, lukt het me niet. Hoe zweverig dat ook klinkt.
<leoquant> zo'n graaf die altijd heel eng orgel speelt
<StefandeVries> Hmm, geen idee
<StefandeVries> Graaf Tel.
<leoquant> graaf t
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> met die kraag...haha
<StefandeVries> Eng gedoe vond ik dat vroeger.
<StefandeVries> Die lange cape, hoge kraag.
<leoquant> mijn kids ook :P
<leoquant> tel trauma hier
<leoquant> ik ga koffie
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> Ik ga bij een mis zingen
<StefandeVries> Tot vanmiddag :)
<leoquant> jooh
<tiempjuuh> druk leven lijdt ie zeg :)
<tiempjuuh> ik ga
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<StefandeVries> Hé MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> o/
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het met de muziek?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed, goed. Afgelopen 5 november concert gehad
<StefandeVries> Ah, mooi. Ging 't goed?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, was concert van de harmonie waar ik bij zit
<MrChrisDruif> Was in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> Ook daar niet, wellicht net voor ik binnenkwam
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, was na je koffie vraag ;-)
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Als iemand zich geroepen voelt om me een kop koffie in te schenken, zou ik die kop niet afslaan.
<StefandeVries> <MrChrisDruif> !koffie
<StefandeVries> * RawChid paast MrChrisDruif een lekker bakkie pleur. Suiker, melk en zoetjes staan in de kast.
<StefandeVries> * MrChrisDruif geeft koffie door aan StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> * imkes60mm (~yaaic@host064-002.kpn-gprs.nl) is binnengekomen bij #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<StefandeVries> <imkes60mm> de trein heeft geen wifi, een collega wel ;-)
<StefandeVries> <StefandeVries> Dank je, MrChrisDruif  :)
<StefandeVries> * johanvd heeft verlaten (*.net *.split)
<StefandeVries> En toen begon het :P
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, misschien kwam dat bericht tegelijk met je net split
<StefandeVries> maakt ook verder helemaal niks uit.
<MrChrisDruif> Trouwens, ik verstop joins/parts
<StefandeVries> Ik niet.
<StefandeVries> Altijd als ik jou zie in offtopic of hier, denk ik: 'A ja, Lilypond' :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, inderdaad. Eigenlijk moet ik daar ook weer mee verder =P
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik eigenlijk ook. maar het is soms best bewerkelijk
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe bedoel je?
<StefandeVries> Het kan soms veel werk zijn om snel iets op papier te krijgen
<StefandeVries> Tweestemmigheid op een balk, bijvoorbeeld. Nogal omslachtig, maar het komt bij piano en vooral orgel vaak voor, en dan denk ik; 'Och, laat maar'
<MrChrisDruif> Je hebt ook GUI's voor lilypond
<StefandeVries> Die werken vaak maar voor één instrument.
<StefandeVries> specifieke bladmuziek voor instrumenten wordt vaak een rommeltje
<MrChrisDruif> Je moet gewoon even leren hoe je het moet schrijven, is verder niet veel moeilijker dan gewoon voor 1 instrument schrijven
<StefandeVries> Ik weet hoe ik het moet schrijven, maar jij schrijft meestal maar één balk, één noot tegelijkertijd
<StefandeVries> Ik heb akkoorden, tweestemmigheden, twee balken.
<MrChrisDruif> ....en bedankt
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat bedoel ik niet zo, dat weet je :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik was toch laatst bezig met dat koor stuk? Zat ook piano bij
<StefandeVries> Ja, en dat heb ik dus altijd
<StefandeVries> En dan is het vaak te veel moeite om een ingeving om te zetten naar bladmuziek.
<MrChrisDruif> Juah, dat is waarschijnlijk wel zo
<StefandeVries> Sneller om gewoon erop door te improviseren
<MrChrisDruif> "misschien" is ook "makkelijk" te doen door gewoon het te zien als meerdere stemmen...alleen dan gecombineerd op 1 balk?
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik ook
<StefandeVries> Maar dan zit je met veel << >>
<MrChrisDruif> (Hmmm, moet het echt weer opfrissen =P )
<StefandeVries> http://lilypond.org/doc/v2.14/Documentation/notation/index.html
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, dan kan ik navigeren naar verschillende delen. Als ik alles op 1 pagina heb, dan kan ik Ctrl+F gebruiken om te zoeken
<MrChrisDruif> Any how, ik ga offline. Me vader komt zo en we gaan eens wandelen
<StefandeVries> Is goed
<StefandeVries> Tot later :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-05
<inktvis75> mogguh
<hannie> RawChid, ben je aanwezig?
<RawChid> Dag hannie
<hannie> hey RawChid een vraagje
<RawChid> Gaat uwe gang
<hannie> (heb het ook naar de lijst gestuurd inmiddels. Komt-ie:
<hannie> Ik zie geen link naar onze VT wiki op ubuntu.nl
<RawChid> ja
<RawChid> Ik ook niet
<hannie> kan die gemaakt worden?
<RawChid> Waar?
<hannie> Ik kom steeds alleen bij wiki documentatie terecht
<hannie> moment
<RawChid> Onder 'Doe mee' bedoel je?
<RawChid> En volgens mij kun je dat zelf zo aanpassen
<hannie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hannie> Deze pagina kan ik niet bewerken
<hannie> Als ik klik op Doe mee>aparte gedeelte kom ik  op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<hannie> En pas hier vind ik een linkje naar het VT
<hannie> Dat vind ik tamelijk omslachtig
<RawChid> Oeh, ik moet zo weg
<RawChid> Ik lees dit later nog wel terug
<RawChid> Doeg
<hannie> ok, dag
<hannie> Ik bedoelde hier http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community#Meewerkenaandedocumentatie
<leoquant> Luckiboy, ?
<leoquant> had jij een workshop in gedachten dit jaar? of was het iemand anders?
<leoquant> over vm ware
<leoquant> (was timo denk ik)
<leoquant> ja timo idd
<Luckiboy> leoquant, ik kan evt. weer een wiki workshop geven
<Luckiboy> maar ik had idd geen vm
<leoquant> thx Luckiboy ik vergiste me idd
<leoquant> eerste Timo eens polsen ツ
<RawChid> Goede avond leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-06
<inktvis75> iemand een idee wie er gaat over: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/agenda/evenementen-en-bijeenkomsten ?
<StefandeVries> inktvis: meestal is dat Thomas de Graaff of Ton Hafkamp.
<inktvis75> ok :) Thomas ken ik inmiddels, ik zal die een mailtje sturen
<inktvis75> tnx
<RawChid> inktvis75: die lijst lijkt te worden opgehaald uit de LoCo Directory
<RawChid> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<RawChid> Hier kan iedereen inloggen met Launchpad account en events toevoegen
<RawChid> Er gaat dus niet 1 specifiek persoon over die inhoud ;)
<inktvis75> Ik ga meteen eens kijken RawChid
<inktvis75> hmm zit precies een bug in, er is een nickname required, maar nergens in launchpad de mogelijkheid die toe te voegen
<RawChid> Waar?
<inktvis75> You are signing in to http://loco.ubuntu.com/ LoCo Team Directory has requested some personal information. Please choose what you would like to share:
<inktvis75> en dan de knop, yes sign me in
<inktvis75> dan de error melding: An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname).
<RawChid> Hmm, had je alles aangevinkt?
<inktvis75> jep
<RawChid> Ik kan nu wel inloggen
<RawChid> Bij Fullname enzo stonden mijn gegevens....
<RawChid> Wat is je launchpad account? De URL
<inktvis75> ik denk dat ik t veld gevonden heb, secje
<RawChid> Het kan misschien zijn dat je op LP in een bepaalde groep moet zitten. Dat weet ik niet zeker
<inktvis75> RawChid: ben nu wel binnen, maar krijg nu de melding: You can not add a new team event. You are not a member of any LoCo Teams.
<inktvis75> https://launchpad.net/~inktvis75
<RawChid> Dat was wat ik vreesde
<RawChid> EVen kijken
<inktvis75> op zich klopt de melding wel, ben tot op heden geen loco lid
<RawChid> Misschien lukt het als je lid wordt van: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-community
<commandoline> daar is dat lp-team idd voor bedoeld.
<RawChid> Mooi :)
<inktvis75> ben team-lid nu, ikke opnieuw proberen
<inktvis75> melding blijft gelijk
<commandoline> ben je opnieuw ingelogd?
<commandoline> volgens mij wordt team-info doorgegeven tijdens het inloggen, nl.
<inktvis75> ok, i'll try
<inktvis75> onder het motto hoe werf je teamleden :P
<inktvis75> het werkt :)
<RawChid> Achja, een Launchpad team is zo nietszeggend imho
<commandoline> internationaal is dat niet zo
<RawChid> Als het voor iedereen open is ten minste
<inktvis75> je kunt niet jezelf benoemen als meeting chair
<inktvis75> das wel weer grappig
<RawChid> Wat ga je toevoegen dan?
<RawChid> Meeting is een vergadering. Een release party een event
<RawChid> Bijvoorbeeld ;)
<inktvis75> ik zie t :)
<inktvis75> maar ook daar kan ik mezelf niet als contact persoon toevoegen
<commandoline> da's vreemd... Ik geloof dat ik het iig voor een meeting wel eens heb gedaan.
<inktvis75> ja jij staat er tussen :)
<RawChid> Ik ook
<RawChid> Misschien sta jij er nog niet tussen inktvis75
<RawChid> Dat het nog verwerkt moet worden ofzo
<RawChid> Kies je tijdelijk even iemand anders
<commandoline> oh, dat zal het zijn. Dat de cache nog bijgewerkt moet worden.
<inktvis75> oerheks maar ff misbruiken
<inktvis75> :D
<RawChid> Hehe, is hij ook nog es ergens nuttig voor
<inktvis75> lol
<RawChid> Ho, + :P natuurlijk
<inktvis75> en RawChid kom jij ook ?
<RawChid> Euh, waar en wanneer?  Dat ene in Den Haag ofzo wordt em denk ik niet voor mij
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<inktvis75> en ook als je niet kan, mag reclame maken natuurlijk altijd, verspreid het nieuws :)
<RawChid> Is goed, had je het al op Facebook gezet?
<RawChid> Dutch linux users
<inktvis75> ik zit niet op facebook, dus als je het voor mij wil doen heel graag
<RawChid> Sure
<StefandeVries> Oer is er ondersteboven van.
<StefandeVries> Zie je nou wat je doet, RawChid. ;)
<inktvis75> hehe
<inktvis75> wb StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Jow :)
<RawChid> En commandoline kunnen die URL's van die ubuntuparty website niet wat informatiever en SEO-vriendelijker
<RawChid> Of wacht, daar ga jij zeker weer niet over
<StefandeVries> Thomas heeft die site in beheer, toch?
<inktvis75> verder, na mijn verhuis zal ik wel steunpunt worden
<commandoline> nee, promotieteam denk ik
<commandoline> (== Thomas in dit geval vermoed ik, idd)
<StefandeVries> inktvis75: heel goed! :)
<inktvis75> eerst ff verhuizen :)
<inktvis75> 15 dec over, en ff duimen dat ik meteen internet heb :)
<RawChid> HEb het op facebook gezet inktvis75
<inktvis75> tnx RawChid !
<inktvis75> ik ga eens thuis kijken, tot later   (enne ik weet nu nog steeds niet of je komt RawChid ;)
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Dan ben ik er niet
<inktvis75> helaas.. anyway ttyl
<RawChid> Laters
<RawChid> Succes met veruizen
<RawChid> verhuizen
<leoquant> oei oer....
<leoquant> Timo?
<leoquant> is het een idee om je workshop binnenkort te plannen?
<leoquant> vmware kan van pas komen voor verdere/vervolg workshops
<leoquant> ik wou vmware als eerste inplannen, wanneer het je uitkomt uiteraard
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-07
<wesley> heey
<Guest29305> heey
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-08
<leoquant> Timo, ping
<Timo> pong
<leoquant> hoi zou jij de aftrap willen geven voor de workshops vm ware?
<leoquant> we zouden vm ware later kunnen gebruiken
<leoquant> in vervolg workshops voor versch. doelen
<Timo> ik zag maar één stem voor VM's, meer voor servers, en het configureren van firewall...
<Timo> oké
<Timo> maar liever Virtualbox
<Timo> da's open source :)
<leoquant> we kunnen de workshop plannen, en zien wie zich inschrijven
<Timo> Dat kan
<leoquant> virt.box = prima
 * Timo pakt z'n agenda
<leoquant> we kunnen het zo brengen:
<leoquant> wie de server workshops wil bijwonen heeft virt. box nodig
<leoquant> dat zijn meer inschrijvingen: 6 geloof ik
<Timo> hebben ze dat noig dan? :P
<leoquant> misschien idd ツ
<leoquant> experimenteert makkelijker
<leoquant> na jou doe ik ufw
<Timo> Poehpoeh, weekend 1/2 december? :)
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> plan maar in
<Timo> doe ik
<leoquant> kan ik ufw misschien toch ervoor don
<Timo> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<RawChid> Server workshop?
<leoquant> Timo, meld dat op het forum draadje.
<leoquant> doe ik er nog een schepje bovenop
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Okay :)
<RawChid> Ben benieuwd
<leoquant> het is de bedoeling dat die zeker door gaat
<leoquant> hopelijk/misschien doet johan die
<leoquant> (als hij tijd heeft)
<leoquant> ii geval kunnen een virtuele omgeving goed gebruiken
<leoquant> we
<Timo> Done :)
<leoquant> thx!
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/ doe ik?
<leoquant> ff keuringsdienst kijken
<leoquant> later
<leoquant> ufw ook gepland
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Gaat goed.
<StefandeVries> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-09
<leoquant> JanC, ping
<Cees> best eenvoudig http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InstallatieVersleuteldeHardeSchijf :)
<Cees> helaas loopt de Engelstalige wiki wat achter de laatste ontwikkelingen aan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-10
<inktvis75> hi allen, please blijf mee nadenken over reclame mogelijkheden voor ubuntu party. nllgg en hcc gouda denken ook mee
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-11-11
<Ubuntu007> Hallo
<commandoline> hallo Ubuntu007
<Ubuntu007> Hoi
<Cees> plaatjes toegevoegd maar uitbreiding nog steeds gewenst http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/UbuntuTweak
<Cees> (of niet, ook goed :P)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-04
<rkokkelk> Goedenavond, ik zou me graag willen verdiepen in de community van ubuntu Loco NL en enige hulp hierbij is erg handig
<RawChid> Dag rkokkelk
<RawChid> Welkom
<rkokkelk> hey, nog even en ik dacht dat er niemand zit in deze channel
<rkokkelk> Ik zou graag meer weer meehelpen in de ubuntu/linux community maar weet niet echt hoe ik moet beginnen
<Rachelle> welkom rkokkelk
<rkokkelk> hi
<friti> Wel rkokkelk, alle hulp is welkom. Men kan doorgaans het beste helpen door met hun hobbies bezig te zijn. Of gewoon iets doen waar je goed in bent.
<rkokkelk> maar bijvoorbeeld bug triaging, moet je daarvoor helemaal in 1 applicatie duiken of is het ook mogelijk om dit op een globalere manier te doen?"
<friti> Goede vraag, deze laat ik graag door een dev beantwoorden.
<friti> Misschien kun je deze vraag ook in #ubuntu-nl stellen, daar zitten tenrslotte meer mensen, en dus is de kans op een bruikbaar antwoord groter.
<rkokkelk> Oke bedankt, ik zal binnekort daar verder rond vragen.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-09
<Ik_> hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-11-10
<johanvd> kan iemand van hier misschien helpen bij het opfrissen van de steunpuntenkaart?
<johanvd> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/hulp-nodig-steunpuntenkaart/
